# The Crossover Iverson did on MJ



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

**** whenever I watch that clip, Im stil in awe
I think Iversons the only NBA player that did a crossover on Mj.
Am i right? Yes I am


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Do you have a link to this clip?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if MJ had been forced to guard AI on a regular basis, this would have been a regular occurrence. 

i'm sure that MJ has been "crossed over" many times but rarely has he been shaken like he was by that move.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

didnt mj do something good in the next play?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

heres a great link to a page about Iverson's crossover including a clip of the MJ crossover

http://www.geocities.com/strictlyiverson/crossover.html


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

probably the most overhyped move of all time. 

first, jordan, and the bulls, typically had a hard time guarding the lightning quick smaller guards. iverson wasn't the first or the last to shake jordan.

second, iverson winds up taking a jump shot from near the top of the key, hardly a high percentage shot for mr. iverson.

yes, he tripped up the great jordan (who, btw, at that point wasn't near the on-ball defender he was when he was younger). nice little clip, but certainly shouldn't be one for the ages.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Much love to the non-title winner!


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

AI shaked MJ...who cares...MJ dunked on almost the league. One move means nothing becuz it had no outcome of the game and that game had no significance. That is why MJ's move in the 90 Finals will stay on people's minds. The memory of AI shaking MJ just goes to show MJ's greatness. The fact that one move against the greatest can lead someone to fame. Ridiculous...it was a good move and that was it. MJ shaked a lot of people in his time...just watch that 63 point performance vs. Bird and the 98 Finals vs. Russell.


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> probably the most overhyped move of all time.
> 
> first, jordan, and the bulls, typically had a hard time guarding the lightning quick smaller guards. iverson wasn't the first or the last to shake jordan.
> ...


PLEASE tell me who was the FIRST and LAST to shake Jordan


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*that was back when*

ais crossover was unguadable.. becuz he palmed it every time he put a move on someone


----------

